# This will get your blood going



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

Check out this flyfishing video and have a great weekend

Capt Andy

http://www.drakemag.com/content/view/106/127


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

That's an awesome vid. Lots of action. Funny when the guy gets line wrapped around his leg or the guy that falls in. I wish they wouldn't drag them up on the deck though. I think there may be regs in Florida against that now.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Why is it in videos and TV shows the water is always calm and when I go to the Keys its always at least 20 mph? Oh, well.

Nice couple of permits in there also, very nice.


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

that was awesome!


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

cool video 

when you taking me flyfishing capt andy?


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

you know where I am at name it and we are off


I am ready
Andy


----------



## BluewaveC189 (Jul 16, 2008)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

Quite possibly the best fishing vid I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

That permit put a case of whup a** on that one fellow.


----------

